# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 16.01 Released [5/4/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool   *Update # 31*  *What is New ?*   ASUS * Added Following Asus Models for FRP Reset [  World's First ]*  *Asus ZenFone 5 ZC600KL  [ FRP RESET 2 Methods ] World's First* *Asus ZenFone 5 ZE620KL  World's First* *Asus ZenFone 5Q ZC600KL  [ FRP RESET 2 Methods ] World's First* *Asus ZenFone 5Z ZE620K** World's First* *CoolPad  Added Following CoolPad Model with the Following Support* * Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security***  *CoolPad Y91-U00* * Lenovo Added Following Lenovo Models with the Following Support Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security*  *Lenovo A6010 Plus* *Lenovo S90-A**Lenovo S90-E**Lenovo S90-T**Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304X**Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C72* *ZTE Added Following ZTE Models with the Following Support Reset FRP, Format FS, Wipe/Backup/Restore Security, Backup Firmware and Flash Firmware*  *ZTE ZFive2 Z837VL**ZTE ZFive2 Z836BL* ** * MTK Detection for FRP Reset and Read Info. in Flash Mode Fixed.**  Added Support Area Support by Support Shell and Web Based  Fixed Tool ID Change issue on some users Pc's*   *WARNING : IMEI      Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended  to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this      Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by      using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  *   *D o w n l o a d L i n k 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Barzakh

HELP  Salam, le lien de telechargement ne marche plus, où puis-je telecharger UAT16.01

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Barzakh
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  HELP  Salam, le lien de telechargement ne marche plus, où puis-je telecharger UAT16.01   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس*

----------

